# Workshop "Pilker und Angelbleie gießen"



## Robert (12. Februar 2003)

Hi,

Der Workshop &quot;Holzwatkescher&quot; den die Jungs in Lübeck veranstaltet haben, hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, mal was ähnliches aufzuziehen.

Was haltet Ihr von einem Bastelwochenende mit dem Thema Pilker und Angelbleie gießen?

Durchziehen könnten wir das Ganze auf der Hütte, wo auch die bayrischen Boardtreffen sind.
(d.h. in der tiefsten Oberpfalz/Bayern)

Zeit: Sobalds im Freien erträgliche Temperaturen hat.

Also - Eure Meinung ist gefragt.


Robert


----------



## wulfy3 (13. Februar 2003)

Hi Robert,
klasse Idee, der ich mich gerne anschließen würde, wenn das ganze in der Nähe oder in Hamburg statt findet. Warum sich nicht mal am Wochenede treffen und gemeinsam Pilker + Bleie gießen, fachsimpeln, Formen tauschen und Ideen tauschen. Wie schaut das Interesse im Norden aus ???
 #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Februar 2003)

@wulfy3

das wollen wir dieses Jahr sowieso machen. Bringe dann meine Formen mit. Bondex ist dann wohl auch dabei! Es muß nur bißchen wärmer werden!so 20°C wären nicht schlecht!


----------



## wulfy3 (13. Februar 2003)

@ Bellyboatangler: wie 20 °C ??? Willst Du wirklich bis Juli warten ? Macht doch Sinn Anfang März ins Auge zu fassen, bevor Hornhecht und Co wieder aktiv werden. Ich habe letztes Jahr schöne Heringsbleie gegossen und die sollten auch dieses Jahr vor der Heringssaison wieder nachgegossen werden. Können uns gerne bei mir treffen (HH)
 :g  :m


----------



## ulhai (13. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

daran bin ich auch interessiert. Habe Gussformen für Norwegenpilker und schwere Kugelbleie. Würde auch Blei mitbringen. Wohne in der Mitte Deutschlands und bin bereit sowohl in den Norden als auch in den Süden zu fahren. Termin egal, die Straßen sollten aber eisfrei sein. :g 

Gruss

ulhai


----------



## masch1 (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo Robert
ich bin natürlich dabei :z


----------



## Robert (14. Februar 2003)

@ulhai,

Dann hast Du ja jetzt die freie Auswahl, ob Norden oder Süden  :q 


@masch1,

Hab schon befürchet, ich wär der einzige hier im Süden, der Blei verarbeitet.

Termin machen wir Wetterabhängig, ein paar Grad über 0 dürftens schon sein, man will sich ja nicht den A.. abfrieren. Dürfte schätzungsweise Mitte bis Ende März so weit sein.
Übrigens - Pulverbeschichten können wir auch üben, da wir im Frühjahr einen neuen Backofen auf die Hütte bekommen - da können wir den alten vorher noch so richtig einferkeln.

Robert


----------



## masch1 (15. Februar 2003)

@ robert bei der gelegenheit können wir auch gleich mal die Zeltaufstellung fürs BBT ausmessen :q  :q  :m


----------



## Udo Mundt (15. Februar 2003)

@ Robert, schönes Ding, bloß ein bischen weit weg!
@ wulfy, Hamburg wäre eine Reise wert.
Habe diverse Formen, wenn es zeitlich paßt, bin ich dabei :z


----------



## Rudi (15. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

bin in HH oder überall anders im Norden auch dabei. 

Rudi.


----------



## schlot (15. Februar 2003)

Hallo Robert,
wenn Termin passt bin ich auch dabei,
Norge-Kollege würde auch gern mitkommen
schaut zwar auch ins AB kommt aber nicht so 
zurecht, hats nicht so mit PC`s.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Februar 2003)

wenns terminlich passt bin ich auch dabei!

Blei kann ich auch besorgen!


----------



## Robert (16. Februar 2003)

Na, dann sinds ja doch schon ein paar Leuts geworden.
Was haltet Ihr terminlich vom letzten Wochenende im März - da dürfts schon angenehme Temperaturen haben.

Robert


----------



## schlot (16. Februar 2003)

werd das mal abchecken Robert,
könnte hinhauen!
Werd mal Ossipeter fragen ob er uns seine 
Hakumaform mitgeben kann.
Ist glaub ich um die Zeit in Norge.


----------



## Rudi (16. Februar 2003)

Hi,

@Robert

Kommst Du nach Hamburg ? 

Ne Spaß beiseite, sowas könnten wir doch parallel im Norden
veranstalten, oder ?

Rudi.


----------



## wulfy3 (17. Februar 2003)

Würde wohl Sinn machen das &quot;wir&quot; uns regional treffen und keine Weltreisen machen müssen. Schließlich ist Blei doch sooooo schwer. Aber Spaß beiseite, wenn wir uns in HH treffen wollen, können wir das gerne solange die Teilnehmerzahl nicht dreistellig wird bei mir im Garten machen. Ich habe allerdings nur eine Campingkochplatte mit 2 Herdplatten aber irgend wer wird dieses schon ergänzen können. Wenn jemand die Möglichkeit hat in einer Werkstatt arbeiten zu können, wäre das natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Ist ja etwas trockenen und vielleicht auch n´bischen wärmer. :m


----------



## leguan8 (17. Februar 2003)

wenn es sowas auch im norden geben würde, währe ich dabei.


----------



## Robert (12. März 2003)

Hi Leute,

Der anvisierte Termin am letzten Märzwochenende rückt näher und da wollt ich nochmal auf dem Busch klopfen, ob was draus wird.
Nicht das am Ende der Masch1 und ich alleine Tonnen von Blei verarbeiten müssen.  :q 

Ich wär ab Freitag, 28.3. abends auf der Hütte, am Samstag können wir dann gießen. Wer will kann auch am Freitag schon kommen. Wegbeschreibung ist auf der Seite fürs Bayrische Boardtreffen zu finden - hier 

Mein Kumpel Roland, dem die Hütte gehört wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch oben sein, weil er in der Küche den neuen Backofen einbauen will. Den alten können wir dann noch zum Pulverbeschichten missbrauchen.

Zum Thema - Wer bringt welche Formen mit, fang ich gleich mal an.
Ich hab selbstgebaute Silikonformen für verschiedenste Pilkerformen und Größen von 50 bis 500g.
Der Schwerpunkt liegt so bei den 100g Teilen.
Bei Bleien fürs Naturköderfischen bin ich schwach bestückt - da hab ich nur 150 und 450g.
Ausserdem bring ich noch einen elektrischen Schmelzofen (so einen wie im Hakuma Katalog) mit, sowie das nötige Standardwerkzeug (Seitenschneider, Feilen zum Entgraten)

Also - dann meldet Euch mal.

Robert


----------



## Franz_16 (12. März 2003)

Hi Robert! 
ich werde wahrscheinlich erst am Samstag auftauchen weil ich am Freitag zum Geburtstag vom Schwager muss (30er) dass will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen da gibts Freibier 

vielleicht fahr ich aber auch am Freitag nachmittag hin am Freitag Abend heim und am Samstag komm ich wieder! genau weis ich es noch nicht! wie weit ist es denn von uns aus eigentlich nach Gibacht??


----------



## Robert (12. März 2003)

Hi Franz,

Hab ich noch nie auf´n Tacho geguckt, dürften aber so 40-50km sein.

Robert

Nachtrag: Hab eben im Reiseplaner nachgesehen, bis Heilinghausen sind´s 59km, von dort noch ca. 1,5-2 km.


----------



## masch1 (12. März 2003)

Hallo Robert
ich komm warscheinlich erst Sammstag vormittag und bring die Norwegen 3 mit vieleicht konnte der eine oder andere Boardi mit Formen aushelfen wie der Siegerländer danke nochmals mal sehen ob ich bis dahin das silicon beschaffen kann dann könnten wir auch Formen bauen allso bringt vorsichtshalber eure Lieblingspilker mit  :q  :q  :q


----------



## schlot (12. März 2003)

haben Freitagabend noch Jahreshauptversammlung
mit Neuwahlen, werd dann erst am Samstag kommen können.
Hoffe daß bis dahin meine PV-Anlage fertig montiert zu haben, sonst wirds eng!


----------



## Franz_16 (13. März 2003)

NA wenn ihr auch erst Samstag kommt tu ich mir den Stress nicht an! dann komm ich Samstag Vormittag! 

Wie schauts mit blei aus?? habt ihr da genug oder soll ich noch eins besorgen??? 

Achja dass wichtigste hätt ich fast vergessen wie schauts mit Getränken aus??? 
1 Kasten Bier 
und 2 Flaschen Wodka hab ich noch hier rumstehen...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. März 2003)

Na na na Franz ihr werdet doch wohl nicht etwas saufen wollen?  #d


----------



## Robert (13. März 2003)

Also Jörg,

Ich bitte Dich, wir doch nicht.
Höchstens ein nach getaner Arbeit ein wenig Jugendarbeit betreiben.  :q 

Robert


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. März 2003)

Na denn bin ich ja beruhigt! Regenwald retten ist sehr wichtig!


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. März 2003)

Hallo Robert

Werde warscheinlich auch kommen.
Bin zwar ein Wochenende vorher beim Umziehen,aber die Zeit werde ich mir nehmen.
Mal schauen ob ich in meinen ganzen Umzugskisten noch etwas Blei und Lieblingspilker finde.
Werde auf der Arbeit noch 2mm Nirodraht abstauben.
Mit Formen kann ich leider nicht dienen.


----------



## masch1 (13. März 2003)

Jep Blei bring ich auch und meine Pulverfarben schwarz, weiß, gelb, leuchtorange, rot und selbstleuchtend sowie noch einige klebeaugen einige hundert Ösen sowie Klarlack

@ robert du hast hoffentlich bis Sonntag geplant oder
da könnten wir doch nach der harten Arbeit in den Bleigruben :q  die Grillsaison eröffnen :z  :z  :z


----------



## Kunze (14. März 2003)

Hallo Männers!

Wenn ich das hier so lese, bin ich am überlegen.

Habe gestern mal in meinen Schichtplan geschaut und endeckt das ich am letzten Märzwochenende frei habe...

Würde Sonnabend Vormittag anreisen und gern bis zum Sonntag bleiben. Dann kann man die Sache ganz locker angehen.

Wegen nur einem Tag lohnt die Fahrt ja nicht.

Formen von Hakuma habe ich zusammen mit einem Freund gekauft. Muß ihn deshalb nochmal fragen, welche es konkret sind und ich melde mich dann nochmal.

Soll ich noch was anderes mitbringen?  #h


----------



## masch1 (14. März 2003)

Super nimm noch ne Handvoll gute Laune und Appetit mit :q  :q 
wir müssen das noch mit Robert klären wegen Grillfleisch und Getränke und ob wir bis Sonntag bleiben können

Ich freu mich schon drauf :z  :z  :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. März 2003)

Super Bernd #6

@ masch1

Wie sieht es denn mit Wammerln aus? :q 
Nach harter Arbeit in den Bleigruben muß schon was deftiges ran.


----------



## schlot (14. März 2003)

werd mal mit Ossipeter reden, hat glaub ich auch eine 
hakuma-Form, vielleicht leiht er sie uns mal aus oder was noch besser wäre vielleicht kommt er ja mit, hat er aber bestimmt schon gelesen das mit dem Workshop.


----------



## Robert (14. März 2003)

> wir müssen das noch mit Robert klären wegen Grillfleisch und Getränke und ob wir bis Sonntag bleiben können



Essen und Getänke: Würd sagen, wir machens wie beim Bayr. Boardtreffen - Ich kauf ein, Kosten werden aufgeteilt.
Vormittags ein Weißwurstfrühstück (da können wir gleich als Vorbereitung fürs Boardtreffen die Qualität eines lokalen Metzgers testen) nachmittags Wammerlbrotzeit, wenn Masch1 was mitbringt und abends Eröffnung der Grillsaison.

Bis Sonntag bleiben: Logisch, wer will schon noch nach getaner Jugendarbeit noch nach Hause fahren  :q 

Robert


----------



## Franz_16 (14. März 2003)

Leider ist an dem Wochende mein Termiplaner schon recht voll aber da es ja nur ein Katzensprung für mich ist werde ich

am Samstag Vormittag auftauchen dann bis ca. 18 Uhr bleiben und dann um 21. Uhr wieder kommen und dann bis Sonntag bleiben! 

Wie schauts aus wegen Blei soll ich noch schauen dass ich eins besorgen kann oder habt ihr genug?


----------



## Robert (14. März 2003)

Hi Franz,

Wenn Du noch etwas Blei besorgen kannst - schaden tuts bestimmt nicht.

Wenn noch jemand was hat zum Blei schmelzen wärs auch nicht schlecht - könnt mit dem einen Schmelzofen von mir eventuell ein wenig knapp werden.

Robert


----------



## masch1 (14. März 2003)

@ Dorsch1 und Robert

Die eine oder andere Schwarte von dem Wammerl werd ich schon dabei haben  :q 
Weißwurstfrühstück :l 
Ich mach wieder Gurkensalat  :z  und helfe in der Küche beim Kartoffelschählen soll ich die mitbringen oder bringt jemand Kartoffelsalat?


----------



## Franz_16 (14. März 2003)

ich hab so einen Topf.. da haben wir das immer geschmolzen.. da bräucht man nur noch irgendeinen Kocher weil ich nicht den Gasbrenner den wir beutzt haben mitschleppen kann!!!

Ich kann auf jeden Fall Blei von der Autowerkstatt besorgen ich muss mal bei unserem Schmied nachfragen ob der alte Bleirohre hat gehen die?


----------



## Allroundangler (14. März 2003)

Wie siehts aus hab ihr auch Sargblei Formen oder sonstigs in kleinen Größen?
Weil dann würd ich auch mitkommen.........


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. März 2003)

Weißwurschtfrühstück und Wammerl, :l dat wird ein Fest.

@ Robert

Na sicher können wir das so handhaben wie beim BBT.

@ masch1

Hast Du schon die Rute fertig?
Würde mir gern schonmal meinen Preis anschauen. :q


----------



## Kunze (14. März 2003)

Hallo Robert!

Genau. Wir machen das wie beim BBT. Hat sich bestens bewährt.

Freue mich schon auf`s Bleigießen und bayrische Nationalgerichte.   

Die Formen die ich mitbringe, hole ich morgen von einem Freund.

Was ich jetzt schon sagen kann ist es auf alle Fälle die Norwegen 3 Form, dann eine für Schnellsinker in 250g/300g/400g und die dritte ist ne Form für leichtere fischförmige Pilker.

Meine 2 Lieblingspilker bringe ich mit. Ich hoffe Hubert klatscht mir die in Silikon.    #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. März 2003)

Ich denke mal unser Hubert ist für Silikon zuständig. :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (15. März 2003)

Finde ich ja ne Klasse sache so zusammen Pilker und sonstiges giessen :q 

@ Norddeutschen wenn Ihr / wir uns auch treffen wollen zum Bleie und Pilker giessen sollte man mal langsam inne huf´fe kommen  :q 

Also Wann Wo Wie ich könnte mit einigen formen dienen zB. Blitz Pilker in 45-60 gr., in 70-85gr. einige Brandungs Bleie und und und sind einige Formen die ich selbst gebaut habe und evtl. 2 von Hakuma Hering von 40- 100 gr. und 6kantbleie von 100-220gr mit draht oder Öse.

So nun sind die Norddeutschen gefragt und nicht  #u  #u lassen. :q 

PS: Vielleicht sollte man einen Neuen Thread öffnen einen für Süd- den anderen für Norddeutschland


----------



## masch1 (15. März 2003)

Hab heute bei  meiner &quot;Siliconquelle&quot; nachgefragt das müßte klappen wenn auch knapp die fahren die charge donnerstag in einer woche wenn wir das zeug kriegen dann is das noch warm :q  :q  :q  :q  :m


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. März 2003)

Hubert,Du wirst dat schon machen.  
Bringe einen 500g Wellenpilker mit.


----------



## Ossipeter (15. März 2003)

Hallo ihr eifrigen Pilkergießer, kann leider nicht.
Ich habe an dem Wochenende meine letzte Theateraufführung Theater  :g Aber Erwin kann die Hakumaform haben.
Sind Stabpilker mit 320, 450 und 530 gr.
Falls Kochplatte, Gasflasche mit Bunsenbrenner und Töpfe gebraucht werden, sagt Schlot Bescheid.


----------



## Robert (15. März 2003)

@Kunze, Dorsch1

Formenbau wird in 1 1/2 Tagen etwas eng, da das Silikon über Nacht aushärten muss. D.h. die 2. Formhälfte könnten wir dann wahrscheinlich am Sonntag morgen machen. könnt aber klappen.
Ihr müsst aber was vorbereiten, da wir einen Behälter brauchen, wo die Form drin gemacht wird.
Ich hab mir da immer eine kleine Kiste gebaut, am besten aus weiß beschichteten Presspanplatten ausm Holzzuschnitt im Baumarkt (da haftet das Silikon nicht so gut dran.
Größe der Kiste entspricht dem / den Pilkern + aussenrum etwa 2 cm Platz. Bei 2 Pilkern zwischen den beiden etwa 1cm Platz lassen. Höhe der Kiste (innen) ca. 5cm.
Knetmasse (Plastalin) brauchen wir auch. Ich hab zwar ca. 1kg, könnt aber eventuell knapp werden. Wer also so was rumliegen hat - mitbringen.
Viel Spass beim vorbereiten.


@Allroundangler,

Mit ner Form für Sargblei kann anscheinend bislang keiner dienen (sind wie´s scheint nur lauter Norge-Verrückte  :q )
Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was.

Robert


----------



## Kunze (15. März 2003)

Hallo!

So - habe jetzt die Formen und noch etwas Blei von meinem Freund geholt.

Norwegen3 3 Nester in 300g,400g,500g.

Fisch4 5 Nester in 40g, 60g, 75g, 100g, 125g.

Stabpilker  3 Nester in 250g, 300g, 400g.

Superguss habe ich noch, bestell nur noch Superknete das die Ösen in der Form halten und passende Ösen dazu. 

@ Robert: Wird schon irgendwie gehn. Wir brauchen auch einen Schraubstock. Wie schaut`s damit aus. ;+ 

@ Ossipeter: Danke für das Angebot.  :m  Ich denke ne zusätzliche Schmelzstelle können wir gebrauchen. Da kann es dann hintereinanterweg gehen. #h


----------



## Rudi (15. März 2003)

Moin,

vielleicht sollten die Norddeutschen einen eigenen Thread 
aufmachen, wir gehen ja bei der Motivation und Initiative der Süddeutschen hier unter  Also wie gesagt, ich wäre dabei, kann selbst 2 Formen beisteuern. Die Norwegen Form (300,400,500g), sowie ich glaube Hering1 heißt die.

Rudi.


----------



## masch1 (15. März 2003)

Hi Kunze
ich hab noch ne ganze packung Superknete und 100 Ösen Gr. 3
Wir brauchen noch Ösen Gr.4
@ Robert
nach 5-6 Stunden ist die Siliconmasse ausgehärtet geben wir halt ein bisschen mehr vernetzer rein :q 
Wenn wir Samstag Mittag die erste hälfte der Formen giesen
können wir abens die zweite machen :m und Sonntag dann die ersten Pilker aus den Siliconformen heraus nehmen :z  :z 
Jungs Schlafsack nicht vergessen :m


----------



## Kunze (15. März 2003)

Hallo!

@ Rudi: Gute Idee. Wir geben dann gern Hilfestellung.   

@ Masch1: Gute Nachricht von der Silikonfront ( wodi - ganz ruhig bleiben, alles im Lot  :q ). Ösen Nr. 3 und Superknete bestell ich dann nicht. #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (15. März 2003)

@ Silicon Freaks ich habe da gelesen das Ihr 500gr Pilker in Silikon machen wollt das wird ein schwieriges unterfangen die form muss nach dem Guss komplett ausgekühlt sein, sonst wird sie porös glaubt mir ich habe mit 600gr Bleie die erfahrung schon machen müssen Form kaputt :c  :c  :c  nach drei güssen die zweite die ich gemacht habe ist super nur wie gesagt ausgekühlt muss sie sein kleiner Tip von mir macht nicht den gleichen fehler wie ich das war 1 KG silicon für den A.....  #t  #t


----------



## Kunze (17. März 2003)

Hallo!

Habe heute noch fehlendes Zeug`s bei Hakuma bestellt. #h


----------



## masch1 (17. März 2003)

@ Andreas 
Danke für den Tipp  :m 

@ Kunze 
Sauber :q  :q  :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. März 2003)

Super Bernd.#6
Ich komm zur zeit zu rein garnix.
Steh voll im Stress mit meinem Umzug.
Aber es sind ja zum Glück leute da die an alles denken und organisieren. :m


----------



## Franz_16 (17. März 2003)

@Robert

A93.. wo fährt man da auf die Autobahn drauf, bei Wernberg??

Ab wann seit ihr eigentlich vor Ort??


----------



## Robert (17. März 2003)

@Franz_16,

Jetzt wirds aber Zeit, daß Du die Gegend erkundest, wo Du endlich Deinen Führerschein hast. Wernberg wär ein Umweg, ausser Du wohnst in der Ecke.
Kürzer ist von Amberg auf die B85 Richtung Schwandorf, Schwandorf Nord auf die A93 Richtung Regensburg, Ausfahrt Ponholz raus und dann weiter wie auf der Anreisebeschreibung auf der BBTHP (Bayrisches Boardtreffen Homepage) beschrieben. (Handynummer hast Du ja, wenn Du Dich im finsteren bayrischen Wald verirrst  :q )

@Ossipeter,

Dein Angebot mit Heizplatte, Topf und was mann sonst so braucht, um eine 2. Feuerstelle zu eröffnen, nehmen wir doch gerne an. Bitte dem Schlot mitgeben. Ich hoff nur, daß es dann auch bei Ihm klappt.

@All,

Ich werd vorher dem Wochenende der heißen Bleigruben mal beim örtlichen Eisenwarenhändler vorbeischauen und Edelstahldraht besorgen. (zum Ösen selber biegen) Wer welchen benötigt, braucht mir nur Bescheid geben.
Das Zeugs gab mit 1mm Stärke (ideal für kleine Pilker bis ca.150g) Kostenpunkt war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere um die 5,- Euro für 20 Stüück 1 Meter Stangen.

Robert


----------



## masch1 (17. März 2003)

@ Robert 
ich nehm so 10 Stangen vom Draht
Wenn wir keinen 2 ten Schmelzofen auftreiben werde ich die kleine Feldschmiede auf den Hänger wuchten und mittnehmen das reicht dann allemal :q  :q


----------



## schlot (18. März 2003)

@ Robert, versuch selbstverständlich zu kommen, werd das
schon hinkriegen, werd mich mal mit Ossipeter kurzschliessen
wegen seines Schmelzofens.
Hab letztes Jahr als ich deine Formen zurückgesendet habe
Edelstahldraht beigelegt ist doch geeignet zum Ösen biegen oder ?! kannst dich noch Errinnern oder ist es im Regenwald versumpft?


----------



## Kunze (18. März 2003)

Hallo!

Habe meiner Oma am WE einen alten Topf zum Bleischmelzen aus dem Kreuz geleiert.

Bis jetzt habe ich mein Blei immer auf ner elektrischen Heizplatte verflüssigt. Klappt bestens.

Schon fertige Edelstahlösen für die 3 Formen die ich mitbringe habe ich schon bzw. sind bestellt.

Das wäre schon mal gesichert.

Wenn alle Stricke reißen bringe ich noch ne Heizplatte mit. Und den Heißluftfön . #h


----------



## Robert (18. März 2003)

@Schlot,

Von wegen im Regenwald versumpft, Dein Draht ist schon längst zu Ösen verarbeitet und zum großen Teil schon in Pilkerchen eingegossen. Allerdings ist der von Dir ne Idee weicher als der vom Eisenwarenfuzzi, den ich in der Zwischenzeit gefunden hab. Ich nehm den von Dir daher eher für kleine Pilker so bis etwa 80g her.

@Kunze,

Heizplatte wär nicht schlecht. Wir könnten zwar den Ofen aus der Küche auf die Terasse schleppen (das Teil wird ja eh durch nen neuen ersetzt, eine Heizplatte ist aber doch nicht so schwer zu tragen  :q 

@All,

Zwei Sachen sind mir noch eingefallen, wo ich etwas zu dünn bestückt bin:
* Feilen zum entgraten der Rohlinge, am besten eine halbrunde mittlerer Körnung - da hab ich nur eine.
* Schraubzwingen, da hab ich auch nur 2 und die reichen nur für eine Form.

Robert


----------



## Allroundangler (18. März 2003)

Auch wenn keiner Formen für kleine Bleie hat sag ich mal ich komm wenn mich mein Vater mit nimmt


----------



## masch1 (18. März 2003)

Toll Allroundangler
noch einer mehr in den Bleigruben :z  :g 
@ Robert
ich nehm ne Feile und Schraubenzwingen mit :m


----------



## Franz_16 (18. März 2003)

@Robert 

Danke

die Autobahn bei Schwandorf kenn ich da bin ich erst am Freitag gefahren.... dann werd ich euch schon finden  :q 
wenn nicht schalt ich halt mein Navigationsgerät ein  :q  :q  :q 

Und noch ne Frage ab wann seit ihr eigentlich dort (Sorry falles es schon einer geschrieben hat bin gerade voll im Stress)


----------



## Robert (20. März 2003)

Hi,

Bin grad am überlegen, was wir zur abendlichen Eröffnung der Grillsaison machen könnten.
Was haltet Ihr von ein paar Enten vom Spieß?

@Franz_16,

Die Leut werden alle Samstag früh eintrudeln. Uhrzeit wird schätzungsweise davon abhängen, wer wann aus´m Bett fällt  :q 
Bei mir ist es noch nicht sicher, ob ich schon am Freitag rauffahr - falls es bei mir auch erst am Samstag früh so weit ist (stellt sich nächste Woche raus) können wir uns ja kurzschliessen zwecks gemeinsam fahren.

Robert


----------



## masch1 (20. März 2003)

Au ja fein Enten vom Grill :z  :z mit Blaukraut und Kartoffelknödel  :z  :z


----------



## Kunze (20. März 2003)

Hallo!

Legger, legger. Hört sich gut an. #6

Ich denke mal das im am Sonnabend gegen 9.00 Uhr eintrudle. #h


----------



## Franz_16 (22. März 2003)

@ Robert!
Schlechte Nachrichten mein Auto ist seit heute in der Werkstatt.... muss schauen ob is bis zum WE fertig ist.. ich kann im Moment leider gar nichts genaues sagen aber man wird sehen... ich meld mich schon nochmal bei dir falls es nicht klappt!


----------



## Kunze (22. März 2003)

Hallo!

@ Franz_16: Ansonsten machen wir nen Shuttle Service.   :q #h


----------



## schlot (22. März 2003)

wenn Du schön brav bist Franz,
wir fahren ja auch über Amberg.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. März 2003)

@schlot: Danke erstmal 

das Problem liegt darin dass ich am Samstag abend gegen 18 Uhr nach hause muss! Ich hab hier sogar ein Auto stehen mit dem ich fahren könnte... den alten Audi vom Vater aber ehrlich gesagt trau ich mich mit dem Schiff ohne Servo nicht so weit fahren... mein Vater hat zwar gemeint dass man sich ganz schnell daran gewöhnt aber irgendwie komm ich mit dem Ding noch nicht so ganz klar na mal schauen was sich ergibt! Vielleicht ist ja mein Auto am Montag oder Dienstag auch schon wieder repariert ich weis halt jetzt noch nichts genauens!


----------



## Robert (24. März 2003)

Hi,

Ich fang allmählich mal an, den Einkaufszettel für´s Wochenende zusammenzuschreiben. Um sicher zu gehen, hier mal die Leute, die meines Erachtens kommen werden:
Franz_16 (wenns mit der Autoreparatur klappt)
Masch1
Schlot
Allroundangler
Dorsch1
Kunze
Wenn ich jemand vergessen hab, oder versehentlich jemand zuviel drauf hab, bitte kurz Bescheid geben. 
Ich schick dann die Tage auch noch jedem ne PM mit meiner neuen Handynummer (falls sich einer verirrt)
Zusätzlich kommen dann noch der &quot;Hüttenwirt&quot; Roland nebst Freundin und ev. 1,2 Kumpels von mir, die Roland beim Umbau der Küche helfen. (neuer Ofen und Kühlschrank)

Zum Essen:
Wer meldet sich freiwillig als Salatbereiter??
Masch1 - Blaukraut und Knödel wär ja nicht schlecht, aber bei Ente vom Grill gibt´s koa Soss zua de Knedel. Würd daher vorschlagen, als Beilage nur Brot und Salat.

Zum Trinken:
2 Kästen Weizen und 1 Kasten Cola, Spezi gemischt müßt hinkommen - oder?


@Franz_16,

Schon was neues von der Autofront??
Servus,

Robert


----------



## masch1 (24. März 2003)

Jepp dann keine Knödel  :c  aber ein bisserl a Blaukraut werd ich trotzdem mitbringer und an Gurkensalat :q


----------



## schlot (24. März 2003)

Wenn ich was mitbringen soll, müßt ihr mir das sagen.
Die Sachen zum Bleigiessen von Ossipeter hab ich schon abgeholt.
Versuch dann bis Samstag miitag da zu sein.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. März 2003)

Auto hab ich heute schon wieder gekriegt! 

also ich komm samstag dann!


----------



## Kunze (24. März 2003)

Hallo!

Wir vertrauen dir - Robert - voll und ganz, was die Verpflegung betrifft.

Du machst das so perfekt, wie beim BBT.  :m 

Sonnabend früh ab 9.00 Uhr seit ihr doch schon auf er Hütte. ;+ 

Habe noch schnell ne Soloheizplatte organisiert, damit wir schon mal mit Bleischmelzen beginnen können.

Ach so: 2mm WIG Schweißdrähte in Stangenform bring ich auch ein paar mit.

Ich freu mich drauf. #h

PS: Habe bloß noch nicht das richtige Außenherum für die Silikonform gefunden. Kann da jemand von euch aushelfen.  ;+


----------



## Robert (24. März 2003)

@Schlot,

Ich glaub jetzt haben wir so ziemlich alles beisammen.
Höchstens noch nen Freiwilligen für Katoffelsalat - wie wärs?

@Kunze,

Danke fürs Vertrauen.
Wegen Samstag 9:00 Uhr auf der Hütte - eventuell fahr ich schon am Freitag abends rauf, ist aber noch nicht sicher.
Samstag früh um 9:00 bin ich aber auf jeden Fall oben - ausser ich verpenn  #u 

@All

War übrigens schon richtig fleissig:
Hab Edelstahldraht besorgt - 1,6mm kostete die Meterstange 17 Cent, das geht doch. Ich hab dann gleich mal an die 50 Stück mitgenommen. Der Vorrat ist also gesichert.
Ausserdem hab ich meinen Reifenhändler wieder erleichtert. (Erster Kommentar als er mich sah: Host bestimmt an Kübel dabei)
Das Ganze Blei ist auch schon eingeschmolzen, und die Vorräte gewogen. Ich denk mal mit meinen 60kg (wer schleppt mir die Kiste jetzt blos zum Auto  ;+ ) und Euren Vorräten dürfte da auch kein Engpass aufkommen  :q 

Robert


----------



## Kunze (25. März 2003)

Hallo!

Prima. #6

Dann kann es ja losgehn. #h


----------



## masch1 (26. März 2003)

Hi Leute
ich hab so 20 kg Blei auf vorrat werd aber Heute noch was besorgen   :m 

Probleme gibt es mit dem Hitzebeständigen Silicon ich kann nicht versprechen ob ich es bis zum Treffen bekomme :c  :c 
Ich lass aber nichts unversucht.


----------



## schlot (26. März 2003)

@ Robert,
das mit dem Kartoffelsalat, willst Du da frischen selbsgemachten haben oder welchen vorgefertigten
aus dem Großmarkt?
Mit frischen wird etwas schwierig, fahre Samstag früh 
weg über Nürnberg muß da was besorgen, müßte da vorher noch kartoffeln kochen schälen schneiden usw.
ob der dann abends noch so toll schmeckt?


----------



## Robert (26. März 2003)

@Schlot,

Da hast Du auch wieder recht. Und auf der Hütte machen ist auch nicht das Wahre, schliesslich wollen wir Pilker giessen und keine Kartoffeln schälen  :q 
Ich besorg fertigen.

@All,

Eins hab ich noch vergessen. Ich nehm mein Laptop mit, wer also Bilder / Videos vom letzten Angelurlaub hat - mitnehmen.
Dann haben wir abends was zum gucken und drüber palavern.

Robert


----------



## Kunze (26. März 2003)

Hallo!



> wer also Bilder / Videos vom letzten Angelurlaub hat



Gute Idee. Ich bringe was mit.  :m  #h


----------



## masch1 (27. März 2003)

jep ich bring Pic`s und ein kurz Video mit vom Kutterangeln


----------



## Ossipeter (27. März 2003)

Und dann gibts einen großen Bericht über das Pilkergießen :z  :m  :m


----------



## Franz_16 (27. März 2003)

Hi Mädels! 
Also das mit den Bildern ist eine sehr gute idee muss mal schauen was ich alles rumliegen hab 

Ich muss Samstag Vormittag noch ein bisschen zuhause arbeiten -- wir bauen gerade um... nach dem Mittagessen fahr ich los ich denke ich werde gegen 13.30 Uhr eintreffen!


----------



## Kunze (27. März 2003)

Hallo!

Habe CD gerade zusammengestellt - Repvaag und Hitra 2002.

Man sieht sich. #h


----------



## Robert (28. März 2003)

Hi,

Hab umdisponiert und fahr nun doch heut schon auf die Hütte.
Wenn ich morgen früh nicht da bin, bin ich nur grad unterwegs um frische Weißwürst zu holen.

Bis morgen dann.

Robert


----------



## Kunze (28. März 2003)

Hallo!

Alles klar. Dorsch1 hat mich angerufen, da er wegen eines Umzuges nicht online sein kann.

Er trifft wie ich morgen früh gegen 9.00 Uhr ein.

Bis denne. #h


----------



## Franz_16 (28. März 2003)

alles klar bis morgen nachmittag... digi nehm ich auch mal eine mit! Und a Flascherl Wodka a!


----------



## masch1 (30. März 2003)

Hi Leute bin zurück vom Formenbaupigergießregenwaldtundjugendschützen treffen aus Bayern
:q 
Die Bleigruben sind ausgebeutet :q :q  War wie immer goil :m 
Irgendjemand wird bestimmt einen kleinen Bericht darüber schreiben#h #h


----------



## Franz_16 (30. März 2003)

Ich bin auch wieder heil angekommen! 

Das mit dem Bericht machst du Robert oder?

War echt ne klasse Aktion und den Regenwald haben wir dabei auch noch gerettet....


----------



## schlot (30. März 2003)

Hallo,
Allroundangler und ich sind auch wieder zu Hause angekommen!
Waren heimwärts etwas schneller, Auto lag etwas tiefer wegen
der vielen Pilker!


----------



## Kunze (30. März 2003)

Hallo!

Auch ich bin wieder sicher angekommen. So ein tiefergelegtes Auto macht richtig Spaß. #6 #h


----------



## Robert (30. März 2003)

Hi,

Bin auch wieder gesund zu Hause.
Bilder sind auch schon auf´m Rechner und ich hab auch eben schon 2x versucht einen Bildbericht reinzustellen.
Kann aber irgendwie kein neues Thema aufmachen.
Nachdem ich das Ganze weggeschickt hab, seh ich das neue Thema ganz normal, wenn ich aber zurück zur Übersicht geh, ist es weg.
Liegt anscheinend noch an einem kleinen Fehler in der neuen Forensoftware. Ich mach lieber erst mal ein Thema (ohne Bilder, vielleicht gehts ja dann) im Bug-Forum auf.
Nicht dass irgendwann die ganzen Versuche aus dem Nirvana wieder auftauche, und dann haben wir 5x das selbe Thema 
:q 

Robert


----------



## Franz_16 (30. März 2003)

Hi Robert! 

der Bericht ist bis jetzt 2x da! Einmal komplett....


----------



## Robert (30. März 2003)

Zefix, genau das hab ich befürchtet.
Muss mal ein Mod den unvollständigen löschen.

Und ich seh den Bericht immer noch nicht, was ist da los??
Ich geh jetzt mal komplett aus dem Netz raus und wieder rein, vielleicht seh ich dann was.

Robert


----------



## Franz_16 (30. März 2003)

@Robert 

Der Regenwald lässt grüßen :q


----------



## Robert (30. März 2003)

@ Franz_16

Von wegen Regenwald, die neue Boardsoftware verträgt sich nicht mit meinem IE6. Hab mir jetzt Mozilla runtergeladen - und schon kann ich beide Berichte sehen (zum Glück hab ich nach dem 2. Mal aufgehört)

Robert


----------

